# Lennox capacitor



## Betty (May 27, 2008)

Hi-i have a Lennox A/C and Heating split system unit which had the capacitor replaced 4 weeks ago because the unit would turn on but without the fan and would blow the circuits. It worked fine until yesterday and now the fan will not turn on again. Today a tech came out from a different company than the one who replaced the capacitor, and confirmed that it was bad. He also mentioned that it was a 50-and he'd not seen one that large on a unit like mine. The furnace is model G40UH-60C-110X-03 and the condensing unit is model 12ACB48-5P. Was the capacitor the correct size for my unit? I will need to call the company who installed it to have it replaced. I don't think I should be charged, but could something else cause the capacitor to go bad so quickly?
Thanks, Betty


----------



## kok328 (May 29, 2008)

If he installed the 50~ to get the fan going, chances are the fan is bad.  I speculate that he more than likely didn't have a new fan motor so he went w/a 50~ instead of the OEM.  This will work to some extent but, as you can see it won't last long and you run the risk of burning up the fan circuit.  Always replace the capacitor when changing out the motor and use the rated capacitor per the motor nameplate.


----------



## Betty (May 30, 2008)

Today the tech came out and replaced the capacitor-(it was the blower motor capacitor and not the compressor capacitor.) He replaced it with one using 12 rather than 10 (otherwise, he says the motor when turned on will trip the circuits) and says that when the unit comes on , it is still registering too high as beforeb(17) and then when on a few minutes will go down to 10 on his meter-but says my blower should only run at around 6 at most efficient. Says I need a new motor or this capacitor will blow out too. Opinions? Thank you.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll render my opinion again:

This will work to some extent but, as you can see it won't last long and you run the risk of burning up the fan circuit (i.e.- capacitor and/or other components).  For now, I'd run it til it quits again and then apply proper repairs.  This tech should have replaced the motor and capacitor once he found what the problem was.


----------



## Betty (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for your reply,kok-That's exactly what I'll do and hope that when it does go, it won't be too long before the A/C company can come out-ya know how those summer days can get!


----------

